# Soundtraxx soundcar on DC



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I only do DC, not DCC. Wanted to use a Soundtraxx Sioundcar for rail sounds and was told here and there that it could be run with DC but nobody could tell me how. Even asked the expert on Model Railroad Academy Track Talk Live and they used my question two different podcasts and the expert didn't know. So I found the instructions and saw sure enough, the thing can be programmed to be used with DC. Now I have no idea how to do that or what I need, but someday when i have time, like when I am 100 or so, will look into that.

Doug


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I sent one home with my installer to install in a caboose for my own use. I will have him check it out for DC.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Doug
The Tsunami SoundCar manual is on Soundtraxx web site and explains DC operation.
The manual may be downloaded on this page:
http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals.php
Tom


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The bottom line with most of these DCC modules that also work on analog is that one needs a means to program the DCC CV's.
And even then the analog options are limited - analog operation is sort an afterthought


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When I look at the cost of sound only modules and then compare them to the DCC decoders with motor/light/sound, it is a no brainer to go with the DCC versions.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

What "engine" are you looking to run? I have a new SD-40 Sierra Soundtrax analog card I would part with. Then you just need wheel pick-ups and you can run it in anything.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The way I read it, he is looking for sound only. I plan to add them to my cabooses.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, you must mean "clack" "clack." Never mind.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just interested in rail squeal and that sort of thing.

Doug


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, they are sound only and will operate on DC.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

So an Australian guy on the layout sound group I am on claims one can use different locomotive DCC sound units on DC locomotives, I was just looking to get some rail squeal sound but this is even better. He claimed one can find them relatively cheap on fleabay used. I need to look into that more.

Doug


----------

